# Kick's like a mule



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Out of nothing better to watch, I been viewing these guys on Youtube shooting these crazy big guns. Everything up to and includin the 700NE. I have never shot anything bigger than a 375H&H (did at one time own a 600 Nitro round, but I turned my back on it one day and somebody swiped it...the thing was just huge), which is a small fry by comparison to the big boys like 470NE and 500NE. I guess the 460 Weatherby will rattle your teeth pretty good. Made me wonder, what was the baddest you ever shot? Handgun and rifle.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

AT4 Anti Tank 'bazooka'; loud as hell, doesn't have too much of a kick to the shoulder, more of a 'jump' but does kick up a lot of dust all around ya, will go through about a foot of armor.

M2 Ma Deuce 50BMG, sorta rattles the ground around ya, fun on a HMMWV turret

Mk 19 Grenade launcher--pretty fun to see all those 40mm grenades rain down hell fire

M203 Grenade Launcher on my old M16A2--I got pretty good at starting brush fires with HE rounds on Ft Bragg. Was never intentional! (wink wink ;-))

Sorry BP--couldn't resist :grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The best are the oldies of Saeed letting people shoot his 577 Tyrannosaur.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have pulled the trigger a few times on a .460 Weatherby, and let me tell you it will rock your world. 

As for big pistols, a friend had a Ruger that was converted to shoot a .45-70 that I have shot but it wasn't that bad. All the powder just couldn't get burnt in the 7 1/2" barrel. Now for real hand cannons try a .375 JDS out of a Thompson Center Contender..

My biggest recoiling one is my .357 Herrett out of my Contender.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

The .50 Cal BMG. It had a break on it so the kick was more of a push than a kick. 

I think the biggest recoil I've shot was my friend's 300RUM. My father in law's .338 Lapua would kick hard, but the suppressor takes the recoil almost to nothing. That is a huge unintended benefit to a suppressor.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Airborne said:


> AT4 Anti Tank 'bazooka'; loud as hell, doesn't have too much of a kick to the shoulder, more of a 'jump' but does kick up a lot of dust all around ya, will go through about a foot of armor.
> 
> M2 Ma Deuce 50BMG, sorta rattles the ground around ya, fun on a HMMWV turret
> 
> ...


Don't be sorry, they all count. My brother tells of the time he shot a quad- fifty. He claims it was, shall we say, impressive. Others have told of their love for the .50 BMG. Quite the weapon to have lasted so long, and still being used.

Full auto guns are pretty darn fun. I once owned .45ACP M50 Reising Submachine gun. Me and the brothers figured we'd go shoot the thing so we went to Grand Central( A local hardware/dept. store back in the old days in Salt Lake) and bought a couple boxes of shells(50 rds per box). We where a bit nervous about being seen shooting it cause I bought it off some kid I worked with, his dad brought if back from the big one, WWII, and I am pretty sure it wasn't licensed. So anyway, we loaded up the Willys and headed out into the far reaches of the West desert where no prying eyes would see us . A couple hours drive and we found a quiet place. I loaded up the 10 round magazine, pulled the trigger and off she went. 550 rounds per/min. Five seconds later the magazine was empty... the barrel was pointin straight in the air, the hillside was all shot up and I was laughin like crazy. Man, it was fun. Well, the two boxes of shell took a lot less time to shoot up than it took to load up and an hour later we was heading back to town to buy more ammo. Sub-machine guns are the most fun. Not to heavy, not much recoil, not too accurate, but I'll tell you one thing, if you walked into a room full of bad guys you'd clear that place in a hurry. Couple years later I traded the thing for a ATV called a Coot, still wish I had them both.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Man, I don't know that I can compete with what other people have shot. My biggest are probably a .338 Win mag and a 45-70. Of the two, the 45-70 kicked more because the .338 had a BOSS break on it. 

Then again, heavy recoil isn't my favorite sensation on this planet so I think I'm good for now. :smile:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

155mm Howitzer (towed).


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

204 Ruger and a 20 Practical, just bought a 17 HMR. It's not the size but what ya do with it !!! ;-)


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

375 ruger factory 300 gr and 460 s&w

454 casull in a 2” barrel was probably worse Than 460 in a big revolver


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My buddy in Alaska was planning an elephant hunt so I helped him sight in his 458 Win and 458 Lott. Glad it had open sights. You had to let it rock you and not try to hold it tight. Honestly, it wasn't that bad but I wouldn't want to shoot it for too long.
408 CheyTac during some training at Wendover Airforce base. It was calmed down nicely with a big clamshell brake though.
Shot many 50 cal rounds in my day.
My son's 454 Casull REALLY hurt my hand to shoot.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

I love the Big bore Rifles;
My big bore African rifles for dangerous game are:
505 Gibbs, 0 - kills Waiting for Elephant import Cites status to Change ( Not with Biden in there now)
470 Nitro, 1 Elephant 
416 Remington Mag, 4 cape Buffalo, 1 Elephant
378 Weatherby, 0 african kills
375 H&H, 2 Lion
340 Weatherby magnum-0 African kills
338 Win Magnum -0 African kills 
300 weatherby - 0 African kills
300 Win mag Have killed two cape Buffalo, 2 Lion, 2 leopard with it ,

They all kick like hell at the range other than the 416 Remington. My wife's and my youngest daughters preferred rifle. Then they prefer the 300 Winchester, then the 257 Weatherby they are their favorites 

Any of them don't seam to kick at all when you are shooting them at Dangerous game.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

middlefork said:


> 155mm Howitzer (towed).


You got me beat. My primary is the m101a1 105 
Stopped shooting the 75mm pack and 105 recoilless almost a decade ago. Still looking for a suppressor for the 105. That thing rattles the teeth.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

APD said:


> You got me beat. My primary is the m101a1 105
> Stopped shooting the 75mm pack and 105 recoilless almost a decade ago. Still looking for a suppressor for the 105. That thing rattles the teeth.


Some how I got it in my mind you were a "snow safety" guy. Those rounds kind of sound like what they use.

The 155mm was US army Artillery 68-75.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

middlefork said:


> Some how I got it in my mind you were a "snow safety" guy. Those rounds kind of sound like what they use.
> 
> The 155mm was US army Artillery 68-75.


you're correct. we shot french pack howitzers a long time ago and the 102 before my time to do control work. when i started we had the m20 75mm recoilless, M1/M116 75 pack howitzer, 105rr (after the 106rr had inbore dets) and finally the 105 howitzer we use now. AAUNAC standardized the avy control industry to use one weapon system.

anyhow, the howitzers have that concussive effect that i link to kicking like a mule, even though i'm not taking the recoil myself.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

APD said:


> .
> anyhow, the howitzers have that concussive effect that i link to kicking like a mule, even though i'm not taking the recoil myself.


Yes they do!
A muzzle brake or suppressor for a 105? That is an interesting concept. Good luck.

And thanks for helping keep us safe!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

middlefork said:


> Yes they do!
> A muzzle brake or suppressor for a 105? That is an interesting concept. Good luck.
> 
> And thanks for helping keep us safe!


a muzzle brake, like on the tanks, might just take the teeth out of my head:shock:. i know it's impractical but it'd sure be nice to lose some of the boom with a can on the end of the muzzle. i'm amazed at how the military gunners can take all those rounds and still have any hearing left at all. last february i put 118 rounds down the bbl in about 24 hrs and felt concussed.


----------

